

Ask HN: Would you invest in someone training in return of time of work for you? - totoroisalive

The training could be anything from system administration (windows, gnu&#x2F;linux) to web development.<p>1. Why or why not will you invest?<p>2. Would you pay directly for the training? So the person would not touch the money at all.<p>3. Would you sign a contract?<p>4. How much are you willing to invest? and how much time will you expect in return?<p>Thank you very much.
======
otoburb
Can you clarify the question? I'm not sure what "in return of time of work"
means. Are you surveying HN as personal investments, or as employers?

~~~
totoroisalive
"time of work" meaning the person will work for you or your company for an
amount of hours or for a specific project until it is done.

As an employer.

~~~
otoburb
This type of transaction sounds like a barter exchange: paid training (instead
of wages) in exchange for work.

Since this is a non-standard type of transaction there is additional overhead
to set this up, which acts as a disincentive for an employer or company to
move forward.

A simpler approach may be to ask for wages instead, which could then be used
to pay for training. But based on your question, you seem to be asking
specifically if a company would be willing to exchange billable hours for paid
training, thus I suspect the answer would be "possible, but not likely".

